# Cisco Disco @ Bear Lake



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey all, just wanted to give an update on the cisco run at Bear Lake.

They are starting to show up in pretty good numbers on Cisco Beach and out from the Marina. I talked to a few guys that have picked up limits, everyday seems like more and more fish. The Cisco Disco is this weekend on Saturday, Breakfast of Cisco should be available to anyone who would like to try some :lol: The way things look its looking like this weekend should be great fishing.

Guys are also picking up cuts and whitefish and jigging limits of cisco on the rockpile. Try using Castmasters, Tube Jigs tipped with cisco/sucker meat are also working well.

Bring your swimming suit as well as there will be a Polar Plundge at the marina at noon, (sponsered by Rich County Emergency Services) a fundraiser for Primary Childrens Hospital. Anyone can jump, they are just asking for a 25 dollar pledge, or you are more than welcome to donate any amount and just watch for entertainment, buisneses interested can contact the chamber of commerce for more info.

The Bear Lake Chamber has more details at http://www.bearlake.org Lodging info is also available on there site for this weekend.

If any of you have not been I encourage you all to come up, Lots of fun for the whole family, This has to be one of the funnest weekends in Bear Lake all year.

The Lake is pretty much wide open at this point, so waders/boats are on the ticket this year, Launching Small Boats is available in a number of spots around the lake, Many spots should be plowed and acessable to 4wd, The Marina at this point will not allow launching as the Marina is pretty froze up but First Point and Cisco Beach Ramps are open for larger boats.

Feel free to PM me if you got any Questions. I will try to keep updating if Lake Conditions Change for the next week.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

One more thing, If anyone is needing gear, (Nets, Jigs etc.) Pugstones in Garden City will be open Friday and Saturday. Darin is great guy and usually up to date on info, conditions, and happy to help you out if you have any questions. I believe he opens at 7 on Sat. Morning and if you swing by there and he is not in, there should be a number posted on his door and he can run down and get you taken care of.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the head's up.

Are you going to jump in the lake?


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Nothing but waves wind snow and broken ice chunks today (Friday).......


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

fish1on said:


> Nothing but waves wind snow and broken ice chunks today (Friday).......


I hope that things improve for you, up there.
Did they hold the Polar Plunge?


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> fish1on said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing but waves wind snow and broken ice chunks today (Friday).......
> ...


Got my cisco this morning @0530.....Tough going but I did it. Nice fish fry this evening and need to get a limit in the morning for bait now.

The disco was fun as usual (thanks Scott Jim and everyone else for the hard work)

The polar plunge was a blast to see. Awesome turn out and many brave folks took the plunge for a worthy cause.

Still windy and snowing all day so the conditions are tough for dip netting.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Are you going to jump in the lake?


Yes I was one of the ones to jump in. I will say that it was not quite as bad as I thought it was going to be, but it wasnt to great either, but I would do it again in a heart beat if it helps some kids out.

What a rough weekend for cisco, hopefully the next few days will bring calm mornings and help things out a little bit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to jump in the lake?
> ...


Wow, you da man!

I hope the wind dies down too.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It was a bust for me at Cisco beach after a 3 1/2 hour drive in blizzard conditions(usually a 2 hour drive). I didn't see any caught at all so i headed to the marina. I managed to snag 5 over there and didn't see any swimming through at all. Casting to deep water and ripping it back. Hopefully i can shake this sinus infection and get back up there before its over. Do you think the run will be good on tuesday scott?


----------

